# Remove a set neck?



## Maurobrazil (Apr 16, 2010)

How to remove a set neck?
Got a shit thinline guitar, thinking on do a 7 string version ...

Mauro


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 16, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, you have to apply heat to the joint to loosen the glue. Stewmac sells an iron that you heat on your stovetop. Once it's hot enough, you rest it on top of the top frets of the fretboard. Just make sure you "score" the paint around the joint first.

I've seen an interesting second method to removing a set neck... though it might be for acoustics only when I think about it. What happens is that the fret dots at the 15th and 17th frets are drilled out and then a steam machine is hooked up and the machine shoots hot steam into the neck joint from those holes.

I hope that a luthier will pop in here and offer more help (and also correct any of my tips.)


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 16, 2010)

I've never done it myself but the steam method should work. Do you want to put an other neck on it? In this case you can saw it off and route a new tenon for it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 16, 2010)

^ that dudes hopeless...
also note his glue joint is exposed....


iv done a few acoustics...
pain in the ass...
score paint,
hold it over a pot of boiling water for 30 mins and push it out...
ussually something will break, butt end, end piece of tennon


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 16, 2010)

yea I know, I post that video because is a home-made style, is just an idea...a knee over the guitar?lol


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 18, 2010)

Best of luck to the OP, make sure you document it with pics at least dude.



Andrew_B said:


> ^ that dudes hopeless...
> also note his glue joint is exposed....



that vid is hilarious. I love the "oh fuck" at the end when he drops shit in the boiler. I wouldn't let him make my doorstops.


----------



## Maurobrazil (Apr 18, 2010)

Does it need humidity?
I can use a hot air pistol to soften the glue...


----------



## Maurobrazil (Apr 18, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> I've never done it myself but the steam method should work. Do you want to put an other neck on it? In this case you can saw it off and route a new tenon for it.


 
Yes, i´ll put a new neck. I´ll try the hot air first ... but cut out is not a bad idea, less effort.
Thanks!


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 19, 2010)

i removed a fretboard with a heat gun.... burnt


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 19, 2010)

You need steam to loosen up the glue. A heat gun is not a very good idea. 
I once used a steam iron (for clothes) to loosen up a fretboard. It took me 2,5 hours to completely remove it.


----------

